# Website Imaging Resource to close at the end of the year?



## Graphic.Artifacts (Oct 13, 2019)

According to DP Review the Imaging Resource website is winding down and will close by the end of the year. Great site which will be missed by many. Link to article by Barney Britton here: https://www.dpreview.com/news/95446...era-review-site-imaging-resource-set-to-close


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 14, 2019)

I used the image comparison feature many times, as well as his interviews and details of his tours. Retirement is only a new beginning as I well know, having retired over 20 years ago.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Oct 14, 2019)

Confirmed now on Imaging Resources website. Sounds like it's economic fallout from the recent downturn in the general camera market.




__





The end is (probably) nigh: After almost 22 years, Imaging Resource is set to wind down in early 2020


[UPDATE 11-1-19: Our Patreon Page is now live!] First off, apologies to all our readers that you're only hearing from us about this now, when other sites posted the news a couple of days ago. The last couple of weeks have been…



www.imaging-resource.com


----------



## AaronT (Oct 14, 2019)

Imaging Resources was my #1 go to sight when in the market for a new camera, going back to my 10D days. DP Review was second. I'm mostly retired, in other words not flush with cash, but I donated $10 by PayPal to the Imaging Resources. Maybe if everyone they helped along the way gave a bit it might help them stay alive. I hope they survive in some way. I would donate $10 a year to keep them going. I use Capture One and Photoshop 5 so I don't give monthly to Adobe. $10 a year to Imaging Resources benefits me more. Go Dave!


----------

